# Apartment in Mazatlan, Sinaloa



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

hi, i am moving to mazatlan for 9 months maybe more, in what area should i be looking to rent a 2 bedroom furnished apartment for around $450, that is safe?
jg


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome.
You are bound to like Mazatlan, especially in the winter months.
I must ask: Why does everone ask about 'safety' so much. I would be more concerned about that in Montreal or even Plattsburgh; my birthplace.
In Mazatlan, you will have to decide between the historical center (my preference), the touristy 'Gold Zone' or a purely normal residential neighborhood in either the city or the suburbs. Mazatlan is a city of over one million, giving you many choices. You can use Google to do some searching and get an idea of the variety.
Enjoy.


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

*thanks*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome.
> You are bound to like Mazatlan, especially in the winter months.
> I must ask: Why does everone ask about 'safety' so much. I would be more concerned about that in Montreal or even Plattsburgh; my birthplace.
> In Mazatlan, you will have to decide between the historical center (my preference), the touristy 'Gold Zone' or a purely normal residential neighborhood in either the city or the suburbs. Mazatlan is a city of over one million, giving you many choices. You can use Google to do some searching and get an idea of the variety.
> Enjoy.


trying to make up my mind....maz or pv. i didnt realize maz has a pop of i million,thats big, is pv smaller? i would like a city on the beach, quiet, touristy with a pop of max 350,000. any suggestions? on the pacific coast


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Frankly, I like Mazatlan better than Puerto Vallarta, where you just can't escape the tourist hype. It is smaller, but Mazatlan seems to have more variety. Of course, there are small towns and villages between the two; like Manzanillo, Barra de Navidad, Rincon de Guyabitos, Melaque, etc.
I sure wouldn't make up my mind until you have spent the 'hot and humid' in any of those places; something we northerners often find unbearable. Most expats either have an inland home at higher and cool elevations for the summer, or travel that part of the year. The central highlands offer a more attractive climate, yet we are only a few hours from the beaches and often go for a winter get-away. You should make some exploratory visits in different seasons.


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Frankly, I like Mazatlan better than Puerto Vallarta, where you just can't escape the tourist hype. It is smaller, but Mazatlan seems to have more variety. Of course, there are small towns and villages between the two; like Manzanillo, Barra de Navidad, Rincon de Guyabitos, Melaque, etc.
> I sure wouldn't make up my mind until you have spent the 'hot and humid' in any of those places; something we northerners often find unbearable. Most expats either have an inland home at higher and cool elevations for the summer, or travel that part of the year. The central highlands offer a more attractive climate, yet we are only a few hours from the beaches and often go for a winter get-away. You should make some exploratory visits in different seasons.


do you mind if i pick your brain...no rush. i will get back to you alittle later. you seem to know what you are talking about....thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

i really appreciate this. thanks.
i was thinking of maz, pv, lake chapala or the cities you mentioned previously. i would like to work 3-4 days, as at 63 am too young to do nada and would get bored. i prefer a beach city but not too big. i wud like to work in a laid back hotel at the front desk as i speak 5 languages and could be of help. So a tourist city is good for me but not a cruise ship city. As you see am having a hard time deciding which city to start my quest. am leaving montreal end oct. i also would not like a condo infested city made of concrete tall blgs. i visited playa carmen and like it alot as it is still small and has a certaib charm, which it is losing quickly with expansion. can you suggest a city of 75-150,000 pop on the beach with mex charm?


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

jgruia said:


> i really appreciate this. thanks.
> i was thinking of maz, pv, lake chapala or the cities you mentioned previously. i would like to work 3-4 days, as at 63 am too young to do nada and would get bored. i prefer a beach city but not too big. i wud like to work in a laid back hotel at the front desk as i speak 5 languages and could be of help. So a tourist city is good for me but not a cruise ship city. As you see am having a hard time deciding which city to start my quest. am leaving montreal end oct. i also would not like a condo infested city made of concrete tall blgs. i visited playa carmen and like it alot as it is still small and has a certaib charm, which it is losing quickly with expansion. can you suggest a city of 75-150,000 pop on the beach with mex charm?


Why don't you hunt for a job first and see which city that lands you in?


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Why don't you hunt for a job first and see which city that lands you in?


cuz the job is only that i don't get bored, so its secondary to finding the right place to live in.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

You may not be able to work in Mexico. Lot's of Mexicans would love that job. Also be aware that the pay would be very low!! What you are seeking is called Nirvana!! Why not visit a few of those cities and get a taste of life in Mexico?


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

moisheh said:


> You may not be able to work in Mexico. Lot's of Mexicans would love that job. Also be aware that the pay would be very low!! What you are seeking is called Nirvana!! Why not visit a few of those cities and get a taste of life in Mexico?


ok, i understand...i'll check them out personally


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember; working in Mexico requires permission of Immigration authorities and sponsorship by the employer.
Most 'cities' in Mexico are bigger than most expats think. Coastal cities are hot and humid.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

jgruia said:


> i really appreciate this. thanks.
> i was thinking of maz, pv, lake chapala or the cities you mentioned previously. i would like to work 3-4 days, as at 63 am too young to do nada and would get bored. i prefer a beach city but not too big. i wud like to work in a laid back hotel at the front desk as i speak 5 languages and could be of help. So a tourist city is good for me but not a cruise ship city. As you see am having a hard time deciding which city to start my quest. am leaving montreal end oct. i also would not like a condo infested city made of concrete tall blgs. i visited playa carmen and like it alot as it is still small and has a certaib charm, which it is losing quickly with expansion. can you suggest a city of 75-150,000 pop on the beach with mex charm?


I suggest Zihuatanejo, Guerrero. Pop about 100,000, on beautiful Zihua Bay, approx. 200 km north of Acapulco, 2 1/2 hour drive to Uruapan/Patzcuaro & Morelia, (600,000 pop), cruise ships not nearly as prevalent as Maz or PV, less humidity in summer than either Maz or PV, (or so I'm told), winter weather the best in Mexico, and the glitz of Ixtapa - with its hotels - is only 10 km away, for those who want or need it. Small full-time expat community in Zihua, including a few Quebecois. Good mercado, but two large grocery stores as well, (WalMart/Bodega Aurrera and Comercial Mexicana). Definitely not yet overrun with tourists.


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> I suggest Zihuatanejo, Guerrero. Pop about 100,000, on beautiful Zihua Bay, approx. 200 km north of Acapulco, 2 1/2 hour drive to Uruapan/Patzcuaro & Morelia, (600,000 pop), cruise ships not nearly as prevalent as Maz or PV, less humidity in summer than either Maz or PV, (or so I'm told), winter weather the best in Mexico, and the glitz of Ixtapa - with its hotels - is only 10 km away, for those who want or need it. Small full-time expat community in Zihua, including a few Quebecois. Good mercado, but two large grocery stores as well, (WalMart/Bodega Aurrera and Comercial Mexicana). Definitely not yet overrun with tourists.


thanks alot!! I think i will start with mazatlan, go to spanish scholl, stay 5 months and get my bearings. Visit PV, rinco and zihua and then decide. 
jg


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You might want to also stop in Trancones on the way to Zihua as sort of up and coming beach community close to Ixtapa & Zihua.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You might want to also stop in Trancones on the way to Zihua as sort of up and coming beach community close to Ixtapa & Zihua.


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> You might want to also stop in Trancones on the way to Zihua as sort of up and coming beach community close to Ixtapa & Zihua.


i really need a town of 75-150,000 on the beach with a better climate in the summer. i know i'm asking for alot, but will see and check it out. thanks.


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

I live in maz, and have done a lot of 'house' hunting. the Golden zone is a lot more expensive, mainly maid up of ******'s, and hotels. centro is cheaper, and to me better. more local input, excelent cheap places to eat, and sites to see, I realy like Player Sur, in the centro area, where it is possible to find a place around your budget. 
try looking on whatsupmaz, they do have a few listings.
Good luck, and enjoy Mazatlan..
Aussie


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

jgruia said:


> hi, i am moving to mazatlan for 9 months maybe more, in what area should i be looking to rent a 2 bedroom furnished apartment for around $450, that is safe?
> jg




If you want to stay "for 9 months maybe more" you will have to apply for an FM3 visa within 30 days upon your arrival in Mexico....

Maz and PV are both cruise ship ports............

There are bungallows in Guayabitos and La Penita that rent for $350.00 USD per month.............

Mexicans would not risk life and limb trying to enter the USA if there were plenty of jobs down here............suerte


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

RV, After 12 months on this site, I have found a mistake, Maz only has a population of Approximatly 500,000, Of all the information you have handed out that is a bloody good effort, just keep it up.

AusMex


You are bound to like Mazatlan, especially in the winter months.
I must ask: Why does everone ask about 'safety' so much. I would be more concerned about that in Montreal or even Plattsburgh; my birthplace.
In Mazatlan, you will have to decide between the historical center (my preference), the touristy 'Gold Zone' or a purely normal residential neighborhood in either the city or the suburbs. Mazatlan is a city of over one million, giving you many choices. You can use Google to do some searching and get an idea of the variety.
Enjoy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A request:
For the sake of readers, please use complete names of towns and cities, and proper capitalization. It will also help if you use the name of the state, where those cities are located.
The use of improper abbreviated slang terms, "maz, rinco, zihua," etc. are really unacceptable and I don't have time to correct them all. It is quicker to simply delete confusing posts, in hopes that the poster will make the necessary corrections and post again.


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> A request:
> For the sake of readers, please use complete names of towns and cities, and proper capitalization. It will also help if you use the name of the state, where those cities are located.
> The use of improper abbreviated slang terms, "maz, rinco, zihua," etc. are really unacceptable and I don't have time to correct them all. It is quicker to simply delete confusing posts, in hopes that the poster will make the necessary corrections and post again.


Sorry, of course will comply.
jg


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

Will be arriving in Mazatlan end October. Can anyone suggest a decent (not very $$$) hotel/motel perhaps in Centro that I can stay for a few days till I find an apartment ?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

hando4949 said:


> RV, After 12 months on this site, I have found a mistake, Maz only has a population of Approximatly 500,000, Of all the information you have handed out that is a bloody good effort, just keep it up....


I go with RVGringo's estimate of a million for Mazatlan. Mexican population statistics are notoriously under-reported. They've been using the figure of 600,000 for Mazatlan for years.


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> I go with RVGringo's estimate of a million for Mazatlan. Mexican population statistics are notoriously under-reported. They've been using the figure of 600,000 for Mazatlan for years.


I have been known to be wrong a lot of times, RV ******, to me is one of the most informative, and correct person I have seen on any forum, and I have been on quiet a few to research to countries I have been to. 
AusMex


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

I would love to know more about the bungalow's you mentioned


----------



## mimms (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola Jgruia.....We live in Mazatlan so I'd be happy to correspond with you about our city. I can't tell the exact date you posted your question so I may be way too late to help you.

Let me say first that you may have some difficulty finding a 2 bedroom for $450. Rents have really gone up here in the last year. If you do find one at that price it will more then likely come without the appliances, AC's, or furniture. 

Next, we live in the historic district and we love it. But many people here, especially winter only people, like the more tourist areas like the Gold Zone or the Marina. 

Finding a job here in a nice quiet hotel may be more difficult then you think. It's hard to find work in Mexico if you don't know the right people. The fact that you speak so many languages will help you however. I just would not make plans to live in Mexico if working is a must.

I could be wrong but I don't think Mazatlan is a town of a million people. I'll have to check that out. It's very safe here for the most part. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Manzanillo?*



jgruia said:


> trying to make up my mind....maz or pv. i didnt realize maz has a pop of i million,thats big, is pv smaller? i would like a city on the beach, quiet, touristy with a pop of max 350,000. any suggestions? on the pacific coast


Have you considered Manzanillo, population around 130,000, Walmart Supercenter,Starbucks, Office Depot, Office Max, KFC, Burger King, Subway, etc, etc, even a Casino, but not over run with tourists.


----------



## radiocycle (Jun 6, 2013)

jgruia said:


> thanks alot!! I think i will start with mazatlan, go to spanish scholl, stay 5 months and get my bearings. Visit PV, rinco and zihua and then decide.
> jg


Hi jgiura,

Now that time has passed, I'm wondering how you like Maz... Did you decide to live there now?

radio


----------



## mimms (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm still in Mazatlan. I'm fairly entrenched in this community at this point but I'm not always happy about that. I have a market for my art here and I suppose that if noting else, it keeps me here.

I've bought a small house that I will remodel this summer. However, had I known the Mexican Government was about to jerk the rug out from under us, with no warning and very little prep time, with the car import deal I wouldn't have purchased it. Color me pissed! It has cost me, as well as many others of course, several thousand dollars to make the trip north and import my car.

I hope to get the remodel done, put the house on the market and most probably go back to the US. That will probably take me a couple of years.

My husband passed away in January and I made a bit of a hasty decision to purchase but I knew that my time in my current rental was limited which would leave me on the hunt once again for new digs. Hate that!! Rents are getting high here and Mexican landlords are getting very greedy. 

I think so many of us who are full timers here find ourselves growing weary of Mexico in general. It's a daily challenge and contrary to what some may say I don't think of it as paradise! It's just a place to live and especially for those of us on a limited income. That ability to live here on a limited income is narrowing. Everything is getting more expensive.

If I had the resources I would get away from here for several months in the summer which might improve my outlook. My only option is to go stay with my kids and while I love them to death, staying that long in their homes is just too difficult.

I have no idea if this answers your question or that you would consider this an update but as of now I certainly wished I had been able to convince my husband to make a move several years ago to another location in Mexico that was closer to home with easier access to family and friends. Oh, and a bit cooler weather!

Being alone now makes it a much more daunting task to explore other locations in Mexico. I don't feel safe any longer driving by myself....maybe someday. So for the time being I'll be in Mazatlan and who knows where I might be in a couple of years.

If I knew how I would correspond privately but I don't know how one does that without publishing my email here which I'm not comfortable with.

That's it!


----------



## radiocycle (Jun 6, 2013)

mimms said:


> I'm still in Mazatlan. I'm fairly entrenched in this community at this point but I'm not always happy about that. I have a market for my art here and I suppose that if noting else, it keeps me here.
> 
> I've bought a small house that I will remodel this summer. However, had I known the Mexican Government was about to jerk the rug out from under us, with no warning and very little prep time, with the car import deal I wouldn't have purchased it. Color me pissed! It has cost me, as well as many others of course, several thousand dollars to make the trip north and import my car.
> 
> ...


Great info mimms, thanks! It appears that I have to have 5 posts before I can use the pm system here but you can email me at radiocycle at gmail dot com if you have anything to add. I'm sorry to hear about your loss but good luck! I'm retired and live with my gf on the central coast of California. We would like to keep one foot in the states but be able to visit Mexico for a couple of months a year. I know things are getting more expensive down there but it still seems relatively reasonable. 
Ross & Jean


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Things are getting more expensive everywhere, but if you concentrate on a) tourist or snowbird meccas or b) expat meccas (and sometimes, they are the same places) you will find higher prices in any country.

Think South FL VS the coast of WA.

Before I'd spend the money to buy a place anywhere, I'd want to decide if I wanted to live there for at least a few years, and the only way to know that is to rent for at least one cycle of the weather--a year.

Beach locations will most likely be lovely in the winter and hot and humid in the summer. I mean HOT and HUMID.

Again, think So FL.


----------



## SansPool (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually Mazatlan is only about 1/2 million people. Of course this is an old thread, so who cares


----------



## SansPool (Jun 20, 2013)

I have lived and worked in Mazatlan for over 8 years now. It is hard for a gringa to make a living here (I am by myself, no other income except for what I make), but I still love living here. I have lived all over this city- El Centro, El Cid, the marina, Playa Sur and Sabalo. Sabalo is my favorite by far. Nice quiet neighborhood, yet close to the beach and everything else! The nice thing about Mazatlan is the diffrent neighborhoods with different personalities, yet they are only minutes apart. And FYI---don't let anyone fool you---there are more gringos living in Centro than in any other part of Mazatlan  And also, you can find cheap eats in any part of town as well.


----------

